# Oregon roll call



## Maestro02 (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi,
I am new to the nissan/import car scene.
If you are from oregon please reply and say a little something about your ride and where you are at.

Ben
Lebanon, oregon
96 200sx SE black 
stock for now, besides some 2 10s and a new alpine deck.



Ben


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

bryan
gladstone, or
93 sentra se
i/h/e/advanced timing/other goodies


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Technically I'm still an Oregon resident.

You guys should see if you can make it to Import Life 3 this weekend or the drags at Woodburn the next. I'll be at both, along with Sean and Jamie (1CLNB14), and for the drags, the rest of NW Nismo.


----------



## Maestro02 (Jun 2, 2003)

more info please  date/ time/ location please and if it costs $...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Information on both events and links to their respective websites are available at NW Nismo  .


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

whats up Im here.. chilling in Eugene... drive a B13 with a swapped SR20.. and a few other goodies


----------



## Sentra4Me (May 21, 2002)

what's up, I live in eugene... drive a B14 not too much done... just an exhaust and some audio


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

my name is Dennis
up in portland (or close enough).
mods:
S3's
JWT ECU
stillen header
Pop chager
full 2.5" exhaust
ST springs and sway bars
tokico struts
6pt roll cage
cross drilled rotors
and a couple other things

also striped and weighing 2100lbs


----------



## LINDA94SER (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm from Eugene also.
I drive a 96 Sentra with an Infiniti G20 engine. The car is red (my fav color) I haven't done anything to it yet. I've been looking at everyone elses pics, to figure out what I want. Waiting for the summer cash to roll in so I can do something to the car.


----------



## Sentra4Me (May 21, 2002)

WOW!!!! 8 people, go oregon, lol!

~Snaral~


----------



## niss200ser (Dec 10, 2003)

my name is Juan. I have a 98 200 se-r. not much done just a intake projector lights, and its dropped 2 inches. i am from k-falls


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

Hi, my name is Brad. I live in Portland. I drive a Blackout 2003 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec-V. Ive done a few mods: 
Hotshot Intake
Hotshot Header
Stromung Exhaust
Eibach Pro-Kit
Kenwood KDC-X869 Head unit
2 Alping type S 12"
Sumitomo HTR Z II tires
Painted Calipers
Tinted windows
Python 881xp alarm


Ive done a few other things, but that is basically the skinny. You can check out my car here


----------



## G20Chick (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi my name is Laura. I'm from Salem (solame). I have a POS 93.5 G20
Exterior mods:
Carbon Fiber hood 
HID headlight Conversion
Volvo s40 sideskirts
Wings West front lip
Smoked sidemarkers and Tailights
Hayame type 7 exhaust
25% tinted windows
lowered 1.5 inches with KYB and B&G
17" chrome MHT Elite Barb style rims

Interior mods:
painted engine bay
Autobac strut bar
Hotshot CAI
Edelbrock AIV valve filter
Ractive seatbelt pads
Ractive shift boot
Nokya shift knob
Nokya pedals
Sparco Torino Racing seats
2 12' Boston Generator subs
Lightning Audio Amp


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

Hi Laura, way to bring back an old thread  
We know each other from NWN. Cya around

Brad


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

G20Chick said:


> Hi my name is Laura. I'm from Salem (solame). I have a POS 93.5 G20
> Exterior mods:
> Carbon Fiber hood
> HID headlight Conversion
> ...


ugh, sounds like a real pile of crap.  :fluffy: :givebeer:


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

> ugh, sounds like a real pile of crap.


too funny :thumbup:


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

*vancouver*

i'm linus from vancouver -- just north of pdx

1999 altima GXE: no mods other than audio yet

there's a social meet on the 24th (sat) y'all should come out

pm me if you're interested


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey I'm from Umatilla,Or. 
names chip I have 87' sunny coupe with a SR20 swap in progress .I'd like to come meet ,and roll with ya if you guys/girls don't mine Old school I'm over at NWN SR20b12


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

red_devil said:


> hey I'm from Umatilla,Or.
> names chip I have 87' sunny coupe with a SR20 swap in progress .I'd like to come meet ,and roll with ya if you guys/girls don't mine Old school I'm over at NWN SR20b12


i'm trying to get in contact with some of the nissan guys in the portland metro area -- i'd like to set up a meet, but i work on weekends, so i'd have to meet after 6pm


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

linus22277 said:


> i'm trying to get in contact with some of the nissan guys in the portland metro area -- i'd like to set up a meet, but i work on weekends, so i'd have to meet after 6pm



that's sounds good I have some weekends off ,but more offen the not I work sat. too. still working on getting my ride going . keep me posted

chip-


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

Welcome to the boards red devil.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Orangejello said:


> Welcome to the boards red devil.


thx . I like the nwn forum,but I fill out of place..lol..
I like to try to come down that way more. but can't due to time constrants,and money


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

red_devil said:


> thx . I like the nwn forum,but I fill out of place..lol..
> I like to try to come down that way more. but can't due to time constrants,and money


we should meet halfway -- i haven't driven down that far south....ever, so i think it'd be an educational experience

i'm sure orangejello would be game...am i right? eh? besides, i wanna see that SE-R when it's not muddy, wet, and night time


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

I am pretty sure Kennewick is east of us Linus. But I am game, its not that far. Maybee we could meet in Hood River or something


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

linus22277 said:


> we should meet halfway -- i haven't driven down that far south....ever, so i think it'd be an educational experience
> 
> i'm sure orangejello would be game...am i right? eh? besides, i wanna see that SE-R when it's not muddy, wet, and night time



well you might not get to see my ser. it's in about 10 parts ,I hoping this spring to mid summer my 87' sunny se-hybrid
will be up in running . but non the less sound outstanding


----------



## G20Chick (Jan 19, 2004)

You guys should come to the Northwestnissans Golden gardens meet in Seattle on March 20th. Like seriously everyone with a nisssan/infiniti/datsun is there. There were over 100 cars there last year. I know some of you are already on there but the others should come. i'm sure someway it will get posted in here within the coming month.


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

i'm there - already got the day off of work

anyone else from the portland metro area going? i know o.jello is gonna go


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

G20Chick said:


> You guys should come to the Northwestnissans Golden gardens meet in Seattle on March 20th. Like seriously everyone with a nisssan/infiniti/datsun is there. There were over 100 cars there last year. I know some of you are already on there but the others should come. i'm sure someway it will get posted in here within the coming month.



Sorry , no can do on the 20th no time or money....

maybe next time ,or later on this summer


----------



## NiSe90 (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey guys! I live in Medford! 

My first Nissan:
1990 Nissan Sentra Xe

Interior Mods:
CD Player
Blue Seat Covers
Steering Wheel Cover

Out of curiosity, is this car even possible to race?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

NiSe90 said:


> Hey guys! I live in Medford!
> 
> My first Nissan:
> 1990 Nissan Sentra Xe
> ...


most anything is possable to race it all has to do with how much money u dump into it 

check over on the B11-B12 part of this forum,and the CA/E - series


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey dudes and dudettes,

I live in the outer parts of Eugene. My ride is a red 95 240SX SE. This maybe a weird question but anyone know of any good body shops that are reasonable in Eugene.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Whats up guys im from Fresno, Ca. im going to be heading down to Portland march 5,6,7. Can anybody tell me where the good clubs or bars are at.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nizmo559 said:


> Whats up guys im from Fresno, Ca. im going to be heading down to Portland march 5,6,7. Can anybody tell me where the good clubs or bars are at.


if you make it downtown check out "fuel" or "barracudas", those are the two best spots right now.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

sno said:


> if you make it downtown check out "fuel" or "barracudas", those are the two best spots right now.


Alright that sounds good thanx sno. I'm planning to make the most of it.


----------



## aznjapken (Mar 2, 2003)

I'm from Beaverton, but i'm in Japan for a bit. I have a 91 se-r with basic mods. Its red, pink, gold, black, grey, white, silver, and metal right now, but white this summer.


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

Anyone here going to the NWN BBQ on Saturday March 20??


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Orangejello said:


> Anyone here going to the NWN BBQ on Saturday March 20??


nope . sorry bro my stuff is still broke .


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

*re:*



red_devil said:


> nope . sorry bro my stuff is still broke .


i'm there -- how's the sunny coming along? i thought you said by spring it'd be done

jello - are you ever on AIM? msged you tons of times w/no response


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

*convoy?*

http://northwestnissans.com/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16050


----------



## Maestro02 (Jun 2, 2003)

im going to the bbq should be awesome make sure to sign up at the convoy site and pm the main person. Im heading up there from Lebanon,OR
everyone south of salem is meeting with salem at 6am.. then we are all meeting with portland at 7am and then to the bbq  should be fun see yalls there.


Ben


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

> linus22277 i'm there -- how's the sunny coming along? i thought you said by spring it'd be done


Well I'm still looking for a good tranny,and the money nazis are taking all my money so Spring is a no go Sorry to say :fluffy:


----------



## ch3ap b-12er (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm in creswell ( nowhere, but near eugene) with an 88 sedan black and a seized engine


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

ch3ap b-12er said:


> I'm in creswell ( nowhere, but near eugene) with an 88 sedan black and a seized engine


Hey I live Creswell too, who are you? I went to CHS last year.You probably know me. I drive a red 95 240 and I am sure youve seen it.


----------



## evil_001 (Dec 3, 2004)

G20Chick said:


> Hi my name is Laura. I'm from Salem (solame). I have a POS 93.5 G20
> Exterior mods:
> Carbon Fiber hood
> HID headlight Conversion
> ...


doesn't sound like you much like the HP part of life. Just the noise and the flash. No doubt it's pretty though.


----------



## B14boy (Aug 27, 2007)

1998 Sentra GXE 5spd 

Ebay Intake, Custom Flowmaster Exhaust, Megan Racing STS, 17x7 Black w/polished lip Devino's wrapped in toyo proxes.

Portland/Lake Oswego area


----------



## XE_KING (May 5, 2008)

See the signature.....
Im in Tigard and Im always down for burgers and beer... Hit me up!


----------



## bionicb2r (Feb 4, 2010)

hey, im from the big town of La Pine, OR. just a bit south of bend, OR. 

ive got a completely stock, except for the dying POS BOSS stereo the previous owner put in it, 1986.5 Hardbody in red/silver.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2010)

Tommy from Salem... Just hope to get this thread going so we can all get a meet up setup...:waving:


----------



## Izzie87 (May 13, 2010)

Hey I have my own "mini-fleet" of datsun/nissans =) have a 79 datsun 210, and two 1990 nissan stanzas. I'm over in eastern Oregon.


----------



## vwscrub (Dec 31, 2008)

*Southern Oregon*

I have a total of four Sentras, three 1990 and one 1989. None are moded, just like using them to get from point A to point B. Located by Merlin, Or which is close to Grants Pass.


----------

